

Let's Build Swift.Array - jpsim
https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-qa-2015-04-17-lets-build-swiftarray.html

======
DennisP
From what I can tell by a quick search, it doesn't look like Swift has
persistent data structures. Copy semantics for non-persistent collections
doesn't seem like the greatest idea...maybe they plan to make them persistent
later?

